# lights on recep circuits



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes you can, except for bathroom and the SABC's in the kitchen..

~Matt


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im not being a jerk but are your an electrical worker....Your quesions seems really .....MM whats the word im looking for .....?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yes you can, except for bathroom and the SABC's in the kitchen..
> 
> ~Matt


 
Actually if the circuit does not leave the bathroom the whole bathroom can be on the gfi circuit.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Actually if the circuit does not leave the bathroom the whole bathroom can be on the gfi circuit.


hmm, good to know :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hmm, good to know :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


 
210.11(c)3 exception


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You mean I can't tap that one light over sink in a kitchen off the outlet circuit and downsize its wiring to 14 ga?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> You mean I can't tap that one light over sink in a kitchen off the outlet circuit and downsize its wiring to 14 ga?


Of course you can - as long as the OCPD is 15A

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> You mean I can't tap that one light over sink in a kitchen off the outlet circuit and downsize its wiring to 14 ga?


 
No you can't. See 210.52(b)(2)




TOOL_5150 said:


> Of course you can - as long as the OCPD is 15A
> 
> ~Matt


Uh no he can't.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> No you can't. See 210.52(b)(2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre completly right... I didnt really read what that guy was asking. 

So as I said before - DONT run anything else off the SABC's in the kitchen. 

~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> You mean I can't tap that one light over sink in a kitchen off the outlet circuit and downsize its wiring to 14 ga?


 Just joking guys, I'm sure have seen that before...


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> You mean I can't tap that one light over sink in a kitchen off the outlet circuit and downsize its wiring to 14 ga?


No, everyone knows the light over the sink is fed from the range outlet


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ashveal said:


> brand new house and i was wondering can u run lights off a recep circuit and vice versa I personally would'nt do it if i could help it . but by CODE what can you do or cant do? and where in the code does it say u cant or can


Every home I wired or have lived in had lights and receptacles on the same circuits.

I have never understood why some fear doing that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Podagrower said:


> No, everyone knows the light over the sink is fed from the range outlet


One that caught my eye was an appliance store installer(PC Richards) running 12/2 off the range outlet to feed the microwave.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ashveal said:


> brand new house and i was wondering can u run lights off a recep circuit and vice versa I personally would'nt do it if i could help it . but by CODE what can you do or cant do? and where in the code does it say u cant or can


general rule of thumb, 150 watts at each point, lights or outlets.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Every home I wired or have lived in had lights and receptacles on the same circuits.
> 
> I have never understood why some fear doing that.


 
The only rooms in residential I don't put lights and receps on the same circuits are kitchens, garage and bathrooms.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> .............I have never understood why some fear doing that.



Because if, at night, you plug in something that trips the breaker, you're in the dark. I know, it rarely happens, but it can.

Still, I typically run the lights & receps on the same circuit nonetheless. If a HO is anal about it, I'll be more than happy to charge them for another circuit or two.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Because if, at night, you plug in something that trips the breaker, you're in the dark.


I hear that also from some electricians. What if you loose power? You're in the dark. What if.. The only time I've ever tripped a breaker is because I'm over loading the circuit. That's the only consideration I have for putting lights and receptacles on the same circuit. Can I keep my loading so I can also plug in a 10 amp vaccuum cleaner.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Every home I wired or have lived in had lights and receptacles on the same circuits.
> 
> I have never understood why some fear doing that.


For the reason 480 stated and because some dimmers cause interference to television sets, you know, those annoying lines through the screen. I used to make the effort to isolate receptacles from lighting circuits but not anymore. Now it's an extra.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> ......What if you loose power? You're in the dark. ........









​


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ​


Hey that might be even cheaper to run than what some POCOs are charging a kw.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Because if, at night, you plug in something that trips the breaker, you're in the dark. I know, it rarely happens, but it can.
> 
> Still, I typically run the lights & receps on the same circuit nonetheless. If a HO is anal about it, I'll be more than happy to charge them for another circuit or two.


So if you are lighting the room with table or floor lamps I guess you are f*cked.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> So if you are lighting the room with table or floor lamps I guess you are f*cked.


I light a room however my _paying customer_ wants me to light the room. 

Oh, and last time I checked, you can still legally light a room with table and floor lamps........._ on a different circuit than the rest of the receptacles_. :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I light a room however my _paying customer_ wants me to light the room.
> 
> Oh, and last time I checked, you can still legally light a room with table and floor lamps........._ on a different circuit than the rest of the receptacles_. :whistling2:



You can do a lot of things.

My point is that loose of light in a home rarely cause any injury, death or even a call to the EC that wired the home.

But Tool on, I am sure you can find 1000 reasons why it is the end of the world.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> ...........But Tool on, I am sure you can find 1000 reasons why it is the end of the world.:thumbsup:



Apparently you missed reading post 17 in it's entirety. But you are forgiven for this transgression.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

When _wired developments back in the day, I would two wire from each smoke to the switched receptacle in each room so if the smoke circuit failed the bedrooms would have no lighting._


----------



## slowmo (Aug 19, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> When _wired developments back in the day, I would two wire from each smoke to the switched receptacle in each room so if the smoke circuit failed the bedrooms would have no lighting._



that is an AWESOME idea


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> You can do a lot of things.
> 
> My point is that loose of light in a home rarely cause any injury, death or even a call to the EC that wired the home.
> 
> But Tool on, I am sure you can find 1000 reasons why it is the end of the world.:thumbsup:


I agree with you. Only 1 thing that i see could be hazardous is stairway lighting - I always put that on a dedicated lighting breaker to minimize the probability that the breaker that tripped is the breaker feeding the lights in the stairway.

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I agree with you. Only 1 thing that i see could be hazardous is stairway lighting - I always put that on a dedicated lighting breaker to minimize the probability that the breaker that tripped is the breaker feeding the lights in the stairway.
> 
> ~Matt


I just don't see any danger, what happens when the hall light blows out, or the power goes out?

I guess we need EBUs in homes :jester: 


OK, I will tell the truth, I have an EBU beside my own electrical panel. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I just don't see any danger, what happens when the hall light blows out, or the power goes out?
> 
> I guess we need EBUs in homes :jester:
> 
> ...


If the power goes out, its out of my control, and the person going down the staircase will need to have their own common sense to hang on to the handrail and go slow. If not, let god sort em out.

Not to mention, that its my policy to have separate light and receptacle circuits, but thats besides the point. Well, maybe it IS the point.

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I think, we over think home wiring. :jester:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I think, we over think home wiring. :jester:


I believe you hit the nail on the head right there.

~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> If the power goes out, its out of my control, and the person going down the staircase will need to have their own common sense to hang on to the handrail and go slow. If not, let god sort em out.
> 
> Not to mention, that its my policy to have separate light and receptacle circuits, but thats besides the point. Well, maybe it IS the point.
> 
> ~Matt


 That's extreme logic, might as well put the kitchen lights on a dedicated circuit, just in case someone's handling a knife or the bathroom, just in case someone's taking a dump ..... I'd rather sell EBU's , after all, there could be a mess to clean up if Mexican food was the last meal consumed.


----------

